#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Andere Feesttent (rijsbergen)Nieuwe Foto's 2003 tot 2007

## jack

1: speakerset
2: Versterkerrack (ja ja STK)
3: Disco meubel Drive in show AMBIANCE 
4: DJ Floris allias DJ foeske 
5: Aktie foto :En Gij Dan van achterren .Nice chicks by the way







SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Niek...

Ziet er leuk uit, ook de dames <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar wat doet die kleine SX200 daar op die beukset? En bouwlamp statieven, aiaiaiai...

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## jack

Foutje Sx 300

De rechthoekigge topkasten zijn hoorngeladen 
De EV's vullen de dode hoek nearfield goed aan

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

> citaat: En bouwlamp statieven, aiaiaiai...



da krijg je als je het door boeren en bouwvakkers laat organiseren  :Smile: 

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ahaahh, dus d'n foezzzz doet tegenwoordig zulke feesten.
Dit was neem ik aan bij de trekkertrek.

Doen jullie ook de ostaayense kermis?
Zo ja, neem vliegenspray mee, aangezien je daar recht nast een open koeienstal staat.....en aangezien vliegen op warme versterkers afkomen....
tot voor een paar jaar deden wij dat, maar helaas werden we te duur.....het ging toen niet zo goed met de organisatie daar, gelukkig nu weer wel, alleen staan wij er niet meer.

wel een beetje weinig licht trouwens voor zo'n feest,  maar verder ziet het er netjes uit

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## jack

licht hadden we al opgeruimd

6 fourbars parren 
4 scanners 
1 strobo 
en nog wat mini flowers en andere bouwmaterialen


SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

> citaat:Maar wat doet die kleine SX200 daar op die beukset?



Speakers stonden best ver uit elkaar!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Maar nu de ham vraag....waaruit bestaat die "beukset"??

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

IK ZIE BOUWLAMP STATIEVEN <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek*

----------


## jack

er staat:
4 x ESW 1018 van RCF  
2 x topkast 12" en 2" driver en 2 bullits per kant
hele set is zelfbouw 
op de sx-sen na dan   :Smile: 

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## rieuwert

AAAAAaahhh, 
kan zelfbouw klinken dan??
Deed cooldown daar niet moeilijk over, of hadden ze eigen PA mee?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ziet er indrukwekkend uit...Zelfbouw kan wel klinken...en Cooldownhomo's moeten niet zeuren..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## AMBIANCE

euh, kleine correctie:
 dit is een andere foezzz dan die van de ostaayse feesttent.(overigens geen familie)

en ene dat bouwlampstatiefje is wel net zo stabiel als het gemiddeld poppekaststatiefje! je moet wat als je wind-ups te kort komt.

----------


## jack

a ha Foeske is er ook

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
>  je moet wat als je wind-ups te kort komt.



Ja, thuisblijven...

Zelfbouw kan inderdaad heel goed klinken, volledig mee eens, als dit natuurlijk hier het geval is kan moeilijk gezegd worden.

Tiemen

----------


## R. den Ridder

heb je een bouwschema van die topjes wat ik zou kunnen krijgen?

De tops van denieuwe set van Rent-a-dj gaat er ongeveer ook zo uit zien, maar dan met een RCF bullet naast 2" jbl drivers (van oude lenzen) en een 12" mid van jbl

Ik heb alleen nog weinig compacte kasten voor deze set-up gezien.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## jack

> citaateed cooldown daar niet moeilijk over, of hadden ze eigen PA mee?



idd had "en gij dan" een "eigen" PA bij
een master md 6 set met bijbehorende versterkers en processors 7 KW
Een kwartier voordat de act begon komt de geluidstechnicus naar ons toe of het wat zachter kan. 5 minuten voor de act komt hij met een kabeltje aanlopen . of hij in mag prikken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>


p.s ik heb al eens voor cooldown gewerkt nooit problemen gehad.


SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## rieuwert

jaja, en ik ben de paashaas <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Als je mat dat hout een MD6 set omver blaast, mail je me maar, neem ik gelijk van dat spul af van je, geloof je het eiegnlijk zelf wel?

----------


## R. den Ridder

Riewert, gedraag je a.u.b IETS professioneler, en lees de posting nu eerst eens goed....

Ralph

----------


## jack

> citaat:jaja, en ik ben de paashaas 
> 
> Als je mat dat hout een MD6 set omver blaast, mail je me maar



Ha ha afgelopen weekend nog meegemaakt.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## PHsound

ok ik zou je even 1 ding zeggen meneer: 
rieuwert

ik werk denk ik vaker met zo'n set als jou is wel te merken.
een md6 systeem blijft redelijk snel zijn tegenstanders achter waarom:

Dit is geen set voor live act's.
voor disco is het wel leuk maar om nou te zeggen wauw!! 

ok gaat redelijk hard maar zet er eens een setje 850 van 6 kw naast merk je het verschil hoeft nog niet eens eaw te zijn.

Het gaat meer om de kwaliteit!!! (dit is meestal er zijn mensen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> )

Wel wil ik even kwijt dat ik met plezier met master werk maar ik weet dat er zeker betere merken zijn!
en werk ook vaak zat met betere merken om dat te kunnen beoordelen!


DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Cool Down homo's en Master????Zijn ze van het D&B geloof afgestapt???Of hebben ze weer een ander geluidsbedrijf??

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Theo-REET-ies gelul, dat is het..

----------


## DeMennooos

Proefondervindelijk is reeds bewezen dat een setje D&B lekker klinkt als het over de zeik gaat. En ook dat het de gemiddelde brandhout set niet bijhoudt. Laat staan 3 van die blokken dozen per kant tegen een 850 setje..... 



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: Proefondervindelijk is reeds bewezen dat een setje D&B lekker klinkt als het over de zeik gaat. En ook dat het de gemiddelde brandhout set niet bijhoudt. Laat staan 3 van die blokken dozen per kant tegen een 850 setje.....



ooit op een feestje met mijn Hitec's ( met crown's ) gestaan. Ik moest inprikken op een master, maar dat hebben we maar niet gedaan. De masterboys waren overtuigd van hullie's spullies, tot ik het laatste nummer gas gaf. Nooit weer gezeurd om inprikken.......

Leuk setje, maar ik hoef liever geen bullets in mijn tops...

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## dj_lucv

Welke mixer staat hier?

----------


## jack

> citaat: Leuk setje, maar ik hoef liever geen bullets in mijn tops...



waarom niet??

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## R. den Ridder

Persoonlijk vind ik een bullet (mits een goede, JBL 2402 of RCF) een aanvulling op een 2" driver.

alles klinkt dan toch net iets frisser in het bovenste gedeelte van het hoog, de spraakverstaanbaarheid bij lage volumes vindt ik ook net iets beter.

Ik weet het, het is puur persoonlijk, en niet te onderbouwen....alleen ben ik toch gewoon wild op dat echte bullet-hoog geluid.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## jack

> citaat:Welke mixer staat hier?



Een goedkope dx 1000 van Behringer 

oei oei nu krijgen we pas gezeik :Smile: 

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Gast1401081

bullets gaan max 5 meter ver, en ik moet dan nog ff.
Ik pomp het liever in mijn 2"  erbij, net zo mooi, en veel meer afstraling.

oh lord won't you buy me another mercedes-benz...

----------


## jack

> citaat:bullets gaan max 5 meter ver, en ik moet dan nog ff.




?????????????????????
This compression tweeter is designed for use in multi-element loudspeaker systems in sound reinforcement applications that require high output, narrow controlled dispersion and  :Smile: long throw<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>. This model produces a very high output level with flat response and excellent transient attack. 

Met de nadruk op long throw

Waarom ik bullets gebruik:

De relatief zware konus van een 2 " is helaas niet in staat het hoge rendement dat hij heeft tot ong de hoorbare 18 khz  aan te houden 
De meeste 2" drivers lopen maar vlak tot de 10 khz . daarboven wordt het een zaagtand die gemiddeld 7 a 8 db  lager ligt dan de gemiddelde 
geluidsdruk van de driver. Er is met prosessie wel wat te berijken maar echt super optimaal wordt het nooit.
Bijv.  Nexo ps 15 klinkt goed gaat hard, maar het hoog is niet sprankelend. 

Een beetje bullet loopt aardig vlak tot de 18 khz. 


SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## R. den Ridder

goh, ik dacht dat ik de enige was die zo over het gebruik van Bullets dacht, zou het iets west-brabants zijn.

Welke Bullets gebruik jij in combinatie met welke hoorn?

wij gebruiken nu RCF´s met de 2" JBL lens, echt een enorm rendement gekoppeld aan perfecte weergave tot inderdaad helemaal het eind van het gehoorbereik.

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> citaat:
> bullets gaan max 5 meter ver, en ik moet dan nog ff.
> Ik pomp het liever in mijn 2"  erbij, net zo mooi, en veel meer afstraling.



Bdoel je niet toevallig de slot-tweeters?? Worden in de volksmond ook wel eens onterecht aangeduid als 'bullets'. Die komen inderdaad niet ver. Een bullet met een beetje nauwe afstraling komt wel een eindje namelijk.

Niet elke 2" klinkt lekker als je het hoog corrigeert. Maar bij een beetje goede is een beetje hoog-compensatie geen enkel probleem. Hoewel een 1", of bullet in het echte tophoog wel wat strakker is.

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## jack

vanaf 1,6 khz RCF 2 " driver met een Beyma 60 40 hoorn
vanaf de 10 khz twee cp 22 van beyma 

 jack

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

> citaat: Niet elke 2" klinkt lekker als je het hoog corrigeert. Maar bij een beetje goede is een beetje hoog-compensatie geen enkel probleem. Hoewel een 1", of bullet in het echte tophoog wel wat strakker is.



helemaal mee eens.

Jack

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## R. den Ridder

hoi,

Krijg je met zo'n hoorn niet een grote dispersie t.o.v. de bullets.

m.a.w. heb je achter in je feesstent niet alleen het bullet hoog over?

Ralph

----------


## jack

Tot een meter of 40 gaat het heel goed.
Met grotere tenten heb ik geen ervaring. 
komt bij mijn ook weinig voor.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

Binnenkort weer BOEREN dag 
Zelfde tent zelfde set.
Zwaardere versterkers  
Infill wordt NEXO ps 10 i.p.v. EV SX 300

Foto's volgen

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Contour

Wellicht een idee om die ESW-1018's eens wat anders neer te leggen bijvoorbeeld op de grond een stapel van 4 van die kasten en daarop de toppen? Of wordt het geheel dan te hoog en onstabiel? Misschien dat het sub dan net iets beter koppelt aan de grond &gt; meer bas. Verder wil ik opmerken dat de speakerset er keurig netjes uitziet.

MVG Contour

----------


## jack

Bass koppelt goed.(gaat meer dan hard genoeg)

Stond versteld van de hoeveelheid bas achter in de tent op ong 45 meter

De RCF ESW 1018 is frontloaded.

Mijn ervaring is :

1 kast per kant max 10 meter
2 kasten "  "    "   15 meter
4    "   "  " "makelijk 45 meter

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

Zoals beloofd:











Iets zwaardere versterkers dit jaar!

Helaas stond het podium niet in het midden! Het blijven boeren<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

i.p.v ev sx 300 dit jaar dubbel Nexo PS10 infill

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## groenteboer

Wat zijn dat eigenlijk voor een vage cases waar die prachtige crest eindbakken in zitten ? Ik mis onder andere het sluitprofiel, zie enkel aan de zijkanten 2 scharniertjes en 1 vlinder....

Joost

----------


## sis

Een 15 tal jaren geleden gebruikte een collega van mij een JBL 2404 als ik me niet vergis is dat het beroemde ( JBL poepje )daarna een slot-tweeter eveneens van JBL 2405 allebij gefilterd  op 8 Kz.
moet zeggen dat ze wel ver droegen , heb in al die jaren daarna niet veel beters gehoord in het tophoog behalve dan die beroemde TAD 
sis

Renkus-Heinz en Lab-gruppen, een vuilbak en een zwembad

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Wat zijn dat eigenlijk voor een vage cases waar die prachtige crest eindbakken in zitten ? Ik mis onder andere het sluitprofiel, zie enkel aan de zijkanten 2 scharniertjes en 1 vlinder....



ik denk dat dit omgebouwde binnenracks van een stolpcase zijn.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## jack

Ik vind alu afwerking niet mooi! Weet ook wel dat alu steviger is.
Case is zelfbouw.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Zelfde principe als de Synco rackjes. Maar die hebben hun deksels dan weer met klittebandbevestigingen. Vind dit zelf ook een mooiere oplossing dan een 'gewone' flightcase.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Multi camera productions | Large screen systems | Plasma displays

----------


## jack

Met een alu afgewerkte kist/speaker denken de meeste huurders" Das pas een stevige kist. kan ik lekker mee gooien." 
Ook mijn CD spelers zitten in deze vage alu loze casen.
Mijn kisten gaan niet kapot.
Zijn alleen wat sneller beschadigd aan de buiten kant.

Zal binnenkort wel wat foto's plaatsen.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## nightline

Naar mijn idee hoeft een flight-case niet mooi te zijn, maar functioneel en oerdegelijk!!! 

Van een mooie tefel kun je niet eten[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

GROETEN

Jack

----------


## jocoliar

Ziet er goed uit Floris & Jack

Alleen hoe heb je die Foto van Floris kunnen maken ??????????

Ik ben daar met Trekker trek geweest , en toen stond er een hele middag een klein manneke op een kratje te draaien.
Jantje de Zetter natuurlijk.
moet toegeven mannen klinkt wel goed die set.

Groeten Jocoliar

----------


## MSSS

uuh heb je die datum gezien van de post voor jouw? stamt af van vorig jaar!

----------


## jocoliar

Da leest Foeske nog wel.
en anders Jack nog wel.

en zij weten nie wie ik ben.

Daarom reageerde ik natuurlijk, hij wil nou weten wie ik ben natuurlijk ?????????//

[^] [^]  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   [ :Embarrassment: )]

Mvg Jocoliar

*ole ole , 't is Cartoon weer he*

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rieuwert_
> 
> AAAAAaahhh, 
> kan zelfbouw klinken dan??
> Deed cooldown daar niet moeilijk over, of hadden ze eigen PA mee?



De laatste keer dat ik Cooldown zag pleurde er een top naar beneden en fikte er een een of ander vaag krachtstroomverloop van hun af.

----------


## jack

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: Helaas dit jaar geen foto's.

Was wel gezellig en zeer druk!

----------


## Jaasper

Beste Jack,

Ik heb zelf ook 4 RCF esw 1018's (waarvan er 2 van jou afkomen :-))
Heb je wel eens last van een slechte spreiding bij de ESW's??of een dip in het laag?? meestal in het midden van de ruimte  (bij gebruik van 1 of 2 kasten per kant) 
zoja....hoe los je dit op?

Jasper

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jaasper_
> 
> Beste Jack,
> 
> Ik heb zelf ook 4 RCF esw 1018's (waarvan er 2 van jou afkomen :-))
> Heb je wel eens last van een slechte spreiding bij de ESW's??of een dip in het laag?? meestal in het midden van de ruimte  (bij gebruik van 1 of 2 kasten per kant) 
> zoja....hoe los je dit op?
> 
> Jasper



dit kan je simpel oplossen 
------------------podium------------------------
*------------------------------------------------*
x--------------x---------------x---------------x

Zie je de kruisjes voor het podium , daar moet je de subs plaatsen en klaar is ome Kees  :Big Grin: 
wedden dat het lukt [^]
sis

----------


## Jaasper

En hoe los je dit dan op bij 1 ESW 1018 per kant?
heeft dit ook te maken met een bepaalde processor instelling?of eigenschap van een ruimte?

Gr Jasper

----------


## jack

Heb je de fases al gecontroleerd? per ongeluk geen delay op een kant?
Misschien een verkeerd gesoldeerd XLR-etje? gebruik je op bijde zijden dezelfde versterker?
Bij meerdere geluidsbronnen ontstaan er altijd plaatsen met uitdoving. Juist in het midden(op gelijke afstand v/d bronnen)mag er geen uitdoving zijn!
Je kunt dit probleem oplossen door er maar 1 bron van te maken(alle subs bijelkaar).

----------


## Jaasper

Beste Jack,
De versterkers zijn aan beide kanten hetzelfde...en de fases in de XLR input en speakon kabels heb ik gecontroleerd en kon geen fouten vinden.
Wel valt het mij op dat wanneer ik een fasekering maak op de crossover (behringer cx3400) in het laag dat dan het laag wat beter doorkomt maar nog niet perfect.:-(
Bij andere ruimtes zoals zalen met veel houten vloeren/wanden is het laag juist weer heel mooi.....

Gr jasper

----------


## jack

Wat gebeurt er als je de kasten naast elkaar zet.
druk dan eens op de fasekering!hoor je gelijk waneer hij goed of fout staat. dwz bij verkeerde fase totaal geen bas. Bij goede fase zeer veel bas. Als je dit niet duidelijk kunt waarnemen zit je met een 90 graden fase veschuiving.
Tip: zet alle twee de kasten eens op een kanaal v/d versterker. 
Welke versterkers gebruik je?

----------


## Jaasper

Beste Jack,
Ik gebruik ZECK pt-9 versterkers.
Bij 4 ESW's gebruik ik per kant op 2 ESW's een gebrugde pt-9 (zo'n 2300 watt)
Maar bestaan er ook ruimtes die een dip kunnen geven in het midden van de ruimte?

Gr Jasper

----------


## jack

je hebt een mooie set!
De zwakste schakel is de super x, vervang deze voor bijv een driverack en je bas klinkt dan stukken beter!!!

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jack_
> 
> je hebt een mooie set!
> De zwakste schakel is de super x, vervang deze voor bijv een driverack en je bas klinkt dan stukken beter!!!



Hier ben je me net voor Jack, inderdaad die super-x vreet al het strakke laag op, probeer eens een fatsoenlijk cross-over of processor. Je weet niet wat je meemaakt!!!!, zet je kliko maar vast open :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  die super-x gaat in de kliko, let maar op.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Jaasper

hihi...ga ik zeker proberen...alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties, maar kan zo'n DBX driverack ook zulke faseproblemen "opzoeken"/herkennen?

Gr jasper

----------


## Jaasper

En is het bijv.ook mogelijk om mijn huidige RCF subs te gebruiken bij enkel nieuwe topkasten van EV (rx115 of 212) en dan de DX38 te gebruiken met presets voor de tops en andere presets te maken voor de RCF's?

Gr Jasper

----------


## nightline

De dbx driverack kan geen fase-fouten dedecteren, maar heeft wel een delay functie. Met een beetje oefenen kun je op het gehoor al veel oplossen. Maar zelfs zonder fase correctie zul je verbaasd zijn over je laag weergave.

Tevens is het mogelijk een aantal presets te maken en op te slaan, ik dacht van 64. Daarbij heeft de DBX ook nog een feedback destroyer, div. peq's, compressor/limiter en een automatisch functie om met een meetmicrofoon je systeem in te meten. Hiermee wordt volgens een vooraf ingestelde grafiek de EQ ingesteld.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## jack

Komende zaterdag en zondag

BOERENDAG 2006 Rijsbergen

geluid:

6 X Nexo ps 15 FOH 
12 X Nexo LS 1200
Processor Nexo NX 241 
8 x Camco vortex 
4 x Nexo PS 10 (Delay)(nog niet zeker)
2 x cdj800
A&H Mengtafel

Licht:

6 x Future DJ 250 scan
2 of 4 Futurelight phs 250 MH
Div T bars 
Daslight sturing Intelli
Behringer Conventioneel

Open feest dus als je zin heb KOM LANGS


Wijzigingen voorbehouden!!!

Foto's gaan volgen!!!!

----------


## STINO

Wat zijn je ervaringen met de STK versterker? Heb jij ook last van een " slechte" klank op laag volume?

----------


## Banned

heb je al foto's ?????????? Ben wel benieuwd. Bevalt trouwens de JEM vloeistof Jack ?

----------


## pilot

Ben wel benieuwd naar de foto's heb wel van een collega gehoord dat hij wel wat bass gehoord had.Ziet er vast leuk uit zo'n rijtje subjes

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik ben op de boerendag 2006 geweest, geluid was dik voor elkaar kan ik je vertellen. 

@Jack;Jammer dat ik dit topic niet eerder heb gezien, had zeker even een collegiaal praatje komen maken.

----------


## jack

Vandaag!!!!

Boerendag 2007

geluid:


FOH:
8 X Nexo ps 15 
12 X Nexo LS 1200  (array)
3 x Processor Nexo NX 242 
6 x Camco Vortex 


Delay 2 x PS 15
2 x Nexo PS 10 (DJ monitor)
2 carvers(dj monitor)
2 x cdj1000 MKIII
A&H Mengtafel


Geluid is natuurlijk zwaar overkill
De helft was eigenlijk genoeg
Meer om even goed ervaring op te doen met een bas array 
Ik wil ook nog wat gaan experimenteren met de delay van de subs 

En dit jaar wel foto's



Licht:

1 atomic
6 x Future DJ 250 scan
4 Futurelight phs 250 MH
Div T bars 
Daslight sturing Intelli


Open feest dus als je zin heb KOM LANGS

----------


## jack

1250 betalende bezoekers.

Herrie tot achter in de tent.

Heeft voor ons maar weer aangetoont dat de nexo PS 15 zeer goed in te zetten is op dit soort evenementen.
Ook de bandmixer was zeer tevreden(fragment)

De twee toppen die gedelayd waren werkte perfect 

Al met al een zeer geslaagde avond

ps hoe krijg ik die foto's erop?

----------


## luc2366

> Vandaag!!!!
> 
> Boerendag 2007
> 
> En dit jaar wel foto's



da's 't eerste waar ik aan dacht als ik 't topic weer zag boven water komen  :Big Grin:

----------


## peterkuli

> ps hoe krijg ik die foto's erop?



Simpel. Zorg dat de foto's ergens online staan, en dat je het adres weet. Dan druk je op de "Plaatje toevoegen" knop in het venster waar je je bericht kunt typen:



Dan moet je het adres van het plaatje opgeven:



Simpel toch?

----------


## jack

> Zorg dat de foto's ergens online staan



En da's nau juist lang geleden voor mij...
Hoe krijg ik ze online?

----------


## Watt Xtra

mijnalbum.nl

de rest wijst zich vanzelf!!

ben benieuwd

----------


## Watt Xtra

Jack

is het inmiddels gelukt?

ben zeer benieuwd naar de uitvoering.

----------


## Husss

Gaan de LS1200's er uit? 
Ga je voor de nieuwe dubbel 15" kasten?

Grt Husss

----------


## jack

Yep

Heb wel zin in een paar nieuwe dubbel 15" subs
Een ding is kl*te 

Werkt alleen met een NXamp of NX242 Met ES kaart

242's heb ik genoeg! alleen zonder ES kaart a 1600 excl  :Mad: 

als je een nx 242 koopt met gelijk een es kaart erin kost dit veel minder dan waneer je deze later bij bestelt.

Laat ik nu net het afgelopen half jaar drie nieuwe NX242's zonder ES kaart hebben gekocht.

----------


## arie

Hoi Jack,

Waarom blijf je bij nexo dan??Nu zit je telkens met dit gekloot, en de importeur is ook zo flexibel als een plak dus daar zul je waarschijnlijk ook niks mee kunnen regelen.groeten arie

----------


## jack

@Arie

Nu overschakelen naar een ander merk ga ik niet doen.
Alles is nu Nexo.
De gewicht/prestatie ligt zeer hoog.
Over de geluidskwaliteit ben ik dik tevreden.
Ook de waardevastheid speelt nu een rol mee.

Nieuwe subs zijn heel mooi
Licht van gewicht
55 kg 

141 db omni 139 db cardio

Settings voor zowel ps 8,10,15 Geo S,D enT

Deze subs zijn voor nexo maatstaven super universeel inzetbaar.
Ook de prijs in vergelijk met andere Nexo subs is goed.

Deze sub kan zowel omni als cardio werken 

Wel heb je voor de cardio mode of een NXamp of een NX242+ES-kaart nodig.

Link voor de liefhebbers
Welcome to Nexo

----------


## JVS

Hee Jack !

Je bedoeld de nieuwe RS15 sub ?
Ziet er op papier wel leuk uit, maar in mijn ogen een beetje een "overspec'd" dubbel 15" subje.. 105dB rendement van een frontgeladen 2x15" BR-kastje is natuurlijk niet realistisch in zijn werkgebied. Controller trekt veel recht onderin, maar de maxSPL in dat gebied haal je dus gegarandeerd niet. Een SPLpeak van 139dB bij 200Hz interesseert eigenlijk niemand. Simuleer een dergelijk kastje maar eens met een deugdelijk softwarepakketje.

Directivity kan overigens met alle subs, zet ze maar achter elkaar en zorg voor de juiste faseverschuiving van het signaal...

Wat moet zo'n RS15 kastje eigenlijk kosten ?

----------


## jack

Half space natuurlijk




> Directivity kan overigens met alle subs,



weet ik.
maar niet in één kast van maar 55 kg!
Die ook nog eens omni te gebruiken is .




> zorg voor de juiste faseverschuiving



Yep en daar hebben we een mooie nexo controller voor.
Die er ook voor zorgt dat de sub bij de gebruikte set past


En het mooiste !
Settings voor bijna alle nexo speakers (alpha nog niet)
bruto adviesprijs:
2425 excl btw carpet uitvoering
2715 excl btw lak uitvoering

handgrepen wielen en riggingmaterialen komen hier nog bij!

----------


## jack

Vandaag!!!!

Boerendag 2008

geluid:


FOH:
8 X Nexo ps 15 
12 X Nexo LS 1200 (array)
3 x Processor Nexo NX 242 
6 x Camco Vortex 
midas tafel

Delay 2 x PS 15
2 x Nexo PS 10 (DJ monitor)
1 carvers(dj monitor)
2 x cdj1000 MKIII
dateq Mengtafel
shure draadloos



Licht:


ong 50 meter prolyte 30v
4 x blinder  
6 x scx 700 martin 
4 Futurelight 250 MH
Div T bars 
Daslight sturing Intelli
800 mw laser met mamba black

vanavond Starkoo en Rogiere Vermeren 


Open feest dus als je zin heb KOM LANGS
__________________

----------


## tijn

Kom misschien nog wel even kijken vanmiddag. Ben wel benieuwd hoe die Nexo's klinken...

Groeten,

Martijn

----------


## DJ-Jan

Waar is het?

----------


## jack

Rijsbergen

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Kom misschien nog wel even kijken vanmiddag. Ben wel benieuwd hoe die Nexo's klinken...
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martijn



lekker natuurlijk, t'is nexo  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tijn

Zo, toch nog even geweest vandaag. Zag er allemaal netjes uit in ieder geval. Geluid klonk inderdaad ok, heb het jammergenoeg alleen overdag gehoord en dus niet op een wat hoger volume.

Ben wel benieuwd of je Martin scans 's genoeg in te brengen op zo'n podium. Heb je misschien nog wat foto's van later op de avond?

Groeten,

Martijn

----------


## salsa

Hey die Jack!

Heb je nog foto's geschoten??

Mooi te lezen dat je zo tevreden bent over NEXO.

Tja die Fransen weten best wel wat ze maken...

Dave

----------


## K. Wijnands

> dit kan je simpel oplossen 
> ------------------podium------------------------
> *------------------------------------------------*
> x--------------x---------------x---------------x
> 
> Zie je de kruisjes voor het podium , daar moet je de subs plaatsen en klaar is ome Kees 
> wedden dat het lukt [^]
> sis



Probeer eens een sub arc!!

----------podium----------
---------------------------
----------xxxxxx----------

Met een sub arc, delay je de subs van binnen naar buiten met steeds een grotere tijd. Ik heb een excel file waarin je deze tijden kunt berekenen. Mail me even als je die wilt hebben. Geleerd op VerTec training in hasselt. Mvg Koen Wijnands

----------


## luc2366

jack en foto's, dat gaat niet samen  :Big Grin:

----------


## PeterZwart

@ Jack,

Mail de foto's anders maar op naar info[@]waking.nl
dan gooi ik ze wel op mijn server en zet ze wel voor je online.



mochten er nog meer mensen zijn met upload problemen van foto's, mail maar door en naar welk topic(linkje) en ik pleur ze er wel neer.

----------

